# Anyone using Reaktor blocks with external modular gear?



## MinneSoda (Jun 12, 2017)

How has your experience been? Any thoughts on Blocks vs Expert Sleepers Silent Way? 

Thanks!

Edit - mainly interested in CV sending/receiving capabilities.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

A good subject for the Muffwiggler forum..

https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/


----------

